# Weaving Sea Silk



## The Judge (Sep 2, 2015)

Thought this was interesting, not just for the historical aspect of the craft, but also the beliefs that are centred around it even now http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-33691781


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Sep 2, 2015)

Lovely story.


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Sep 2, 2015)

Ray McCarthy said:


> Lovely story.


Indeed...fascinating.


----------

